
Beat the clock: the surprising psychology behind being perpetually late - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jan/01/surprising-psychology-behind-being-perpetually-late
======
gcatalfamo
Not much psychology and just observations. The premise was stronger than the
actual insights.

